# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  GBB - comes home tomorrow!

## recycling goddess

well i get to pick up my GBB tomorrow... i'm so excited. here's a photo of her...

 

 

isn't she beeeeeeautiful!

----------


## Shelby

She's very cool. I'm hoping to get one in two weeks if I can.

----------


## recycling goddess

oooooh i bet you can't wait!!!

----------


## Shelby

Yes I'm looking forward to it. Then I think I don't need any more Ts. I think.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

how many do you have? she's my first one... although i may be buying more than one tomorrow LOL

----------


## Shelby

I have two now. A Chilean rose and a Brazilian red and white (nhandu chromatus)

----------


## recycling goddess

so you are stopping at 3???? that won't even fill a room....

3 *spits on the floor* and you call yourself an addict!

*turns on my heel and leaves the room*






LOL

----------


## Shelby

Hey now! I never said I was a T addict, you brat.  :Razz: 

I am a HERPaholic, can't you read my title? I'd rather have a room filled with snakes anyday.  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

addict smattic.... are you an addict or are you a "pretend addict" cause if you're an addict then EVERYTHING becomes a "i gotta have it" NOW...

 :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

hence why i consider myself an "addiction addict" LOL

----------


## Shelby

I'm a specialized addict.. just because YOU aren't a talented addict, doesn't mean no one is!

----------


## recycling goddess

oooooh a specialized addict! i bow to thee!!! i had no idea i was in the presence of a TRUE AMAZING SPECIALIST!

*bows down on one knee*



LOL

----------


## MedusasOwl

Wow, nice tiger stripes!

----------


## Schlyne

> so you are stopping at 3???? that won't even fill a room....
> 
> 3 *spits on the floor* and you call yourself an addict!
> 
> *turns on my heel and leaves the room*


ROFL  I have 43.

----------


## recycling goddess

see.... see what i mean! schlyne has 43... now THAT'S an addict!!!

 :Razz:

----------


## tigerlily

*shudder*  I'm addicted to having NO icky spiders in my house.  LOL!!   :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

She's...uh...pretty! *shudders* - They fall into the creepy & crawly category for me! LOL


I guess I can better appreciate snake phobics, arachnaphobia (sp?) is my problem! 

Congratulations, I'm sure you'll enjoy her!

----------


## tigerlily

I can actually look at pictures now, and not go ewwww first.   :Wink:   I actually like seeing the pictures, and if they're in cages.  I would just much prefer NOT to have them in my house.  I'm already debating what I'll do if my kids ever REALLY want one.  I'd probably let them, but I'm doing some hard core praying that it never comes to that.   :Please:

----------


## Shelby

Bah.. my co-worker has over 70 Ts.. and she just got a T. blondi (for free)

----------


## recycling goddess

ooooooh she's soooo cute  :Smile:  what a little darling. i thought she'd be bigger than this but i'm sooooo glad she isn't. i just love her!

she's kinda freaked out right now so we are leaving her alone and will offer food in a couple of days.  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Neat! I won't be able to get the GBB for awhile..  :Sad:  Work schedule conflicted..

----------


## recycling goddess

ah that sucks  :Sad:  

work... getting in the way of addictions!!!

LOL

----------


## Shelby

Work - also the only way addictions are possible!

----------


## recycling goddess

:Shh:  darn... it's that catch 22 again!  :Tears:

----------


## recycling goddess

well, here's her first meal with us... what an easy critter to feed... just set the food in front of her and she grabbed it up and started to eat!

----------


## tigerlily

What'd she get for dinner?  I can't tell.

----------


## Shelby

It looks like a waxworm?

----------


## recycling goddess

a mealworm and then another for breakfast today and we've also just popped in a cricket. the reason we are feeding her lots is her old owner changed around her tank to get her ready to come here and skittles got upset and stopped eating... so we want to assist her to get started. 

so... we'll let her eat her fill and then feed her every three days again  :Smile:

----------


## $nake$

Wow! She is really pretty! How long is their life expectancy?

----------


## Shelby

Girl Ts have been known to live 25 years.. males usually don't last past one or two.

----------


## recycling goddess

and we are hoping she is a girl LOL - but regardless... she's still under a year old right now... so we have at least one more year if she's a boy...

----------


## Schlyne

> Girl Ts have been known to live 25 years.. males usually don't last past one or two.


That timeline is species dependant unforunately.  Females still live longer and males usually don't make it past two years after maturing.  The Brachy's and the Aphonopelma's are the ones that can go for 25+ years.  Typical lifespan of an Avicularia species (pinktoes) is about 8 years.  For a lot of the others, lifespan is around 10 to 15.

Males typically don't make it past through post ultimate molt.  Ultimate molt would be when they mature out with hooks and palps.  It's been theorized that the males are unable to get the palps out with the next molt, which is why many of them die in that molt attempt.  A few males have made it past that, but most of them end up losing the pedipalps in post ultimate molt.

Btw, if you end up with a male GBB, you should send him out for a breeding loan and do a 50/50 split.  You could end up with half of an eggsack of babies GBB's if everything goes well  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> You could end up with half of an eggsack of babies GBB's if everything goes well


_~shudder shudder shudder shudder~_ yeeeeeeeeessshhhhhhh!  LOL!!  I've worked hard to overcome my fear and loathing of spiders...even held a tarantula at a reptile show once to prove to myself that they weren't "icky".....but the thought of _eggsacks_ of them...makes my whole body want to curl up and hide under the keyboard!   :Surprised:   :Omfg:  ... :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

that would be a great idea...  :Very Happy: 

thanks for the suggestion... getting some babies out of this one would be great indeed!

----------


## $nake$

what time did you get HE/SHE yesterday?

----------


## recycling goddess

we picked her up on sunday.  :Wink:  andi'm already planning my next purchase... an OBT (thanks andrew!) i'm in love with those photos!!!

----------

